# motivation.ie weight loss clinic



## lurcher (18 Jan 2010)

has  any one any feedback on www.motivation.ie weight loss clinics?I am considering joining up


----------



## mathepac (18 Jan 2010)

I think your post is in breach of the following posting guideline 

The mods may decide to close the thread / delete your post.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Jan 2010)

mathepac said:


> i think your post is in breach of the following posting guideline
> 
> the mods may decide to close the thread / delete your post.



+1


----------

